# Critters



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Im looking for a cheap critter. I used to have one but cant for the life of me remember who made it. It was a little 4 wheel job. It was yellow and I remember that the headlight mounted to the exhuast stack. It was a cheap little thing looked kinda like a small plymouth. Any help?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats an MDC Big Hustler and I just happen to havetwo for sale in the Classifieds 

Kit version new in box: http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/361/Default.aspx

Centercab bash: http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/View/PropertyID/357/Default.aspx

This is a built up one:


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

THATS IT!


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Now my next question. Do you think there is enough room to RC that?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf did one awhile back. You might find the thread in a search of the modeling section. He put the sound and RC in a small trailer car. 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Found it - http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/12055/Default.aspx#12055


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By ETSRRCo on 04/16/2009 9:14 AM
Now my next question. Do you think there is enough room to RC that?

If you can get the batteries under the hood, you could install a "Simple Critter Control" in the roof.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By ETSRRCo on 04/16/2009 9:14 AM
Now my next question. Do you think there is enough room to RC that?

just like Jello, there's always room for RC!...it's the batteries that get in the way!


----------

